
Thirty Years of Mac [video] - lukeman
https://www.apple.com/30-years/
======
josefresco
More 30 like years of personal computing...just dub "Mac" for "PC" and it's
wouldn't be inaccurate except for the smiley faces.

Just because _these_ artists and engineers are talking about a Mac does not
make their functions exclusive to the platform. Also, going back 30 years you
have to endure some turd-Macs along the way (some brilliant ones too). Many
jokes were had at the expense of our Mac brothers in the late mid to late 90's
(even early 00's) about their platform of choice as we ran circles around them
in gaming, graphics and pretty much any other benchmark besides money spent.

It's not the case now (switch to Intel changed that) but I would love to see a
similar piece in praise of the PC. And no I don't mean just Windows, I'm
talking about the generic term. Computers are awesome, let's not fall in love
with a corporate brand and think it's fundamentally something different when
it's not.

~~~
aroman
I think you missed the point. 30 years from today (January 24th, 1984) is
celebrating the release of the original Macintosh, which was the first modern
personal computer. Of course there have been "bad Apples" along the way — the
Apple computer line _sucked_ during much of the 90's, as you pointed out.

But the simple fact is that Apple's original Macintosh was the definitive
introduction of modern personal computing to the general public. It's not an
arbitrary "30 years of personal computing"... it's commemorating a watershed
moment.

~~~
rapind
It is most certainly not a fact that the "Macintosh was the definitive
introduction of modern personal computing to the general public."

The Apple ][ was more popular by far than the original Mac, and even so it
wasn't the _first definitive PC_. I remember seeing a lot of Commodore PETs
around when I was young... way more than Macintosh.

~~~
aroman
I was using the term "modern personal computing" to refer to a computer using
what would become the standard cross-platform interface for computers: the
desktop metaphor[1].

While the Apple II and the Commodore PET were undoubtedly very popular and did
put computers into the hands of home users, they really were not "modern"
computers. To quote the Wikipedia article I referenced above:

 _" The first computer to popularise the desktop metaphor, using it as a
standard feature over the earlier command line interface was the Apple
Macintosh in 1984. The desktop metaphor is ubiquitous in modern-day personal
computing; it is found in most desktop environments of modern operating
systems: Windows as well as Mac OS X, Linux, and other Unix-like systems."_

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_metaphor](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_metaphor)

------
sz4kerto
That's all I can add to this short movie:
[http://m.cdn.blog.hu/ap/appleblog/image/doghouse-
comic.png](http://m.cdn.blog.hu/ap/appleblog/image/doghouse-comic.png)

(I am happy to be downvoted for the joke, so just keep going :) )

~~~
marban
I haven't seen a sleeve or cover that addresses this very fact.

~~~
sarreph
You have now:
[http://1-ps.googleusercontent.com/x/www.trendhunter.com/cdn....](http://1-ps.googleusercontent.com/x/www.trendhunter.com/cdn.trendhunterstatic.com/thumbs/ipad-
toilet-paper.jpeg.pagespeed.ce.eO9G5LJuUg.jpg)

------
WoodenChair
I'm surprised by all of the hate on this thread. This is clearly a tribute for
the faithful... not the uninitiated. Sure, there's some level of marketing to
it - but I think it was meant more as a piece of appreciation for current
longtime users than it was meant as a switcher style campaign. A "keeper"
campaign as opposed to a "switcher" campaign.

~~~
eludwig
I agree completely. I also think its a subtle(?) affirmation of Apple's
commitment to the Mac and the Mac OS as a separate entity - separate from iOS,
that is.

It is also really, really hard for those of you too young to have been there
for the Mac's introduction/launch to understand just how amazing this piece of
tech was in comparison with the popular alternatives at the time.

It was so unbelievably alien and so intimately familiar at the same time. I am
a long time gadget/tech lover and there has been no single event that I
remember with such vivid clarity.

Also, there is no single piece of tech that I have ever wanted to own so
badly. I actually switched careers (design/illustration > programming) so that
I could afford to buy one!

I think it's okay to have a moment like this for the faithful. Yes, it's a bit
indulgent, but it will be over in a day or two.

------
icebraining
For people who don't know it yet:

"Folklore.org: Anecdotes about the development of Apple's original Macintosh,
and the people who made it"

[http://www.folklore.org/](http://www.folklore.org/)

I don't own a single Apple device, but I still find the stories fascinating.
It makes me wish I could've worked with those engineers.

~~~
pavlov
There's always a new frontier.

Today there are new people somewhere trying to do something that seems
difficult, maybe impossible, and certainly rather pointless to the outsiders
looking at it from the comfort of the establishment's balcony.

I'm pretty sure it's easier to look for those people today than it was in
1980, when you still needed to be physically in the right place.

------
thomseddon
Not sure if it's just me but I find this video remarkably uninspiring. It just
seems to lack real content?

Now I'm more than willing to accept that I'm not the exact target for this
video, and that the subject matter of the following video makes it a slightly
unfair comparison, but the contrast to the quality of the Steve Jobs tribute
video is vast:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0y2WpieYRks](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0y2WpieYRks)

The latter video literally takes my breath away.

~~~
vacri
I burst out laughing at "truly worldwide democratisation of creativity". Yes,
that expensive personal computer, intentionally aimed for most of its career
at media and education in western markets. That was a bad bit of copy.

And, more the fault of my mind than the copy, but "a tool for exploring new
fields [that I otherwise couldn't]" \- the same could be said of a machete. :)

~~~
coldtea
> _I burst out laughing at "truly worldwide democratisation of creativity".
> Yes, that expensive personal computer, intentionally aimed for most of its
> career at media and education in western markets._

Expensive compared to what? Because to do the things you can do with a $1000
PC, you needed $100,000 or more before depending on the field.

Your personal typesetting engine? 128-channel audio recording? With effects?
Video editing? Bitmap editing? CAD?

Those are all things that existed only for high end workstations or
specialized devices before the personal PC, and the Mac played a huge role in
the development of this (it will take years for Windows to catch up.

Democratisation doesn't mean it also magically broke poverty barries.

~~~
kunai
You do realize most of those features didn't come from the Mac?

Apple ripped all of the features you describe straight from the Amiga. It
could barely do sound because Apple Corps kept suing them for trademark
infringement.

It's nice to look back at the Macintosh's history with rose-colored glasses.
Unfortunately, it isn't true, nor is it even remotely indicative of the
technology at the time.

~~~
chipotle_coyote
The history of both desktop publishing and image processing, at least, is
_very_ intimately tied to the Macintosh via Aldus Pagemaker and Adobe
Photoshop, respectively. There really wasn't anything like them before they
shipped -- there were typesetting programs like TeX and "paint" programs like
Deluxe Paint (and for that matter, MacPaint!), but TeX and competitors used a
much more arcane non-GUI paradigm and, as good as Deluxe Paint was for what it
was, it was _not_ designed for the kind of image retouching work that
Photoshop could do out of the gate.

I see comments sneering about the "democratization" claim, and while I
wouldn't have chosen that word, it's worth keeping in mind that Pagemaker and
Photoshop enabled Macs to rival $25K+ dedicated, single-task workstations of
the day. They really did revolutionize industries. And they both started their
lives as Mac exclusives.

I liked the Amiga, too, and it really was ahead of its time in certain
respects, most notably video processing. And it kicked the Mac's ass for years
in anything relating to multitasking. And it really did revolutionize video
production the same way the Mac revolutionized DTP and image processing. But
let's not go overboard and claim that everything the Mac was doing by 1986-87
was somehow "ripped off" from the Amiga. The Amiga certainly got capable
layout and image software, but that software wasn't creating markets the way
the Toaster was -- or the way Pagemaker and Photoshop did.

(As for sound, well. There's no one hardware/software combination that strikes
me as a real paradigm shift in the music sequencing or recording field,
certainly not in that era; cheap MIDI interfaces drove that across _all_
platforms. Apple didn't make sound _software_ back then but that certainly
didn't mean the Mac wasn't used extensively for it with third-party tools.)

~~~
gonzo
Comparing TeX to desktop publishing is pure category error.

------
mambodog
If you're interesting but perhaps never got the chance to use the original
1984 Mac OS, then you might want to check out this in-browser emulator port I
put together:

[http://jamesfriend.com.au/pce-js/](http://jamesfriend.com.au/pce-js/)

In some ways it's quite remarkable how little has changed.

~~~
drivers99
That version seems to be from 1991, when I first starting using Macs in
school. Don't supposed you could put Think Pascal on it? :)

------
javindo
"Everyone is using this one system" \- you're still not fooling anyone Apple.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_system...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems#Desktop_and_laptop_computers)

~~~
danabramov
This is true for creative industries (which the video is all about). Most
design studios, musicians, 3D artists, etc, use Macs.

~~~
pavlov
Certainly not true for graphics, 3D and video. Windows is the majority
platform for apps like Photoshop, Maya, Premiere, Avid Media Composer...

(The illusion that all designers are on Mac is probably because HNers don't
often meet the ordinary designers who have a boring corporate job or are
struggling freelancers somewhere far away from San Francisco.)

~~~
mortenjorck

      The illusion that all designers are on Mac is probably 
      because HNers don't often meet the ordinary designers who 
      have a boring corporate job or are struggling freelancers 
      somewhere far away from San Francisco.
    

Out here in the midwest, every design freelancer I've known has had a Mac,
without exception. Every small-biz graphic design studio or ad agency I've
come into contact with has been a Mac shop.

3D artists, however, have been just as consistently Windows-based. I've never
met a single one of them with a Mac.

------
itafroma
Here's the list of people and things featured:

\- 1984, original Macintosh

\- 1985, Jon Appleton, pioneer in electro-acoustical music and key figure in
the development of the digital synthesizer

\- 1986, April Greiman, seminal figure in the New Wave graphic design movement

\- 1987, Theodore Gray, co-founder of Wolfram Research

\- 1988, Ahn Sang-soo, pioneer in Korean typography

\- 1989, John Knoll, co-inventor of Photoshop

\- 1990, Craig Hickman, creator of Kid Pix

\- 1991, John Maeda, artist and pioneer of motion graphics

\- 1992, David Carson, graphic designer and art director of _Ray Gun_ magazine

\- 1993, Robyn and Rand Miller, creators of Myst

\- 1994, Hans Zimmer, composer

\- 1995, Dave McKean, comic book artist and filmmaker

\- 1996, Tinker Hatfield, Nike shoe designer

\- 1997, Louis Rossetto and Jane Metcalfe, creators of _Wired_ magazine

\- 1998, Alex Townsend, creator of the Computer Bus that helped bring computer
access to Manx schools

\- 1999, Moby, electronica artist

\- 2000, Nick Knight, prolific fashion photographer

\- 2001, Takagi Masakatsu, musician and filmmaker

\- 2002, John Stanmeyer, photographer for _TIME_ and _National Geographic_
magazines

\- 2003, Philip Jackson, founder of Sportstec that makes sports analysis
software

\- 2004, Noemi Trainor, principal of Mexico's Varmond School which is
spearheading a digital-first educational program

\- 2005, Jürgen Mayer H., architect

\- 2006, Jad Abumrad and Robert Krulwich, co-creators of the _Radiolab_
podcast

\- 2007, Nicholas Felton, prolific graphic designer known for his "Feltron
Annual Reports[1]" and supposed progenitor of Facebook's timeline

\- 2008, Es Devlin, prolific costume designer

\- 2009, Dr. Pardis Sabeti, pioneer in genetics research and bioinformatics

\- 2010, Dr. Maki Sugimoto, surgeon who uses 3D printing to model patients
organs to help prepare for surgery

\- 2011, Zach Sims and Ryan Bubinski, co-founders of Codecademy

\- 2012, Daito Manabe, artist who specializes in electronic and holographic
installations

\- 2013, Éric Fournier, Sakchin Bessette, and Dominic Audet, co-founders of
Moment Factory

\- 2014, the new Mac Pro

[1]: [http://feltron.com](http://feltron.com)

~~~
cristianpascu
25 men. 3 women. 2 machines.

~~~
itafroma
> 25 men. 3 women. 2 machines.

Not that it's significantly better, but there are 5 women, not 3: April
Greiman, Jane Metcalfe, Noemi Trainor, Es Devlin, and Dr. Pardis Sabeti.
However, they did choose Rosetto instead of Metcalfe for 1997's main photo, so
there's a case to be made for 4 (though Metcalfe is in the photos when you
scroll down).

~~~
cristianpascu
I counted 3 times. Men are bad at math. :) Or recognizing faces.

~~~
bendecoste
All the people OP mentioned are there, all 5.

------
WoodenChair
When I was a little kid we had a Mac II and a Mac LC. I spent so many hours
with them... The software I used and the machines themselves inspired so many
interests. The computers themselves eventually became a life long passion.

I've heard of Commodore users having that affinity for C64s and Amiga owners
and a few other manufacturers... I've never heard a person say they fell so in
love with their Compaq Q2150... There's something special about the Macintosh.
I think it's that it's so clear that the manufacturers really cared about the
user experience that they inspired the same in the software developers for the
platform.

------
AlexanderDhoore
Forty Years of Unix!

I love writing in C and compiling on OS X, Linux and FreeBSD with the same
Makefile!

~~~
csmithuk
Actually 45 years...

~~~
AlexanderDhoore
First production unix system: 1972. I counted from that.

~~~
csmithuk
Fair point although it was 1971 running a nroff typesetter at Bell Labs.

First external to Bell Labs deployment was in 1972 though.

------
Void_
Art, art, art... Why can't they show programmers in an ad for once? Apple you
can come film me at any time.

~~~
christiangenco
INT. VOID_'S ROOM - DAY

CLOSEUP OF FINGERS TYPING

VOID_0 I love Macs because they have the unix core, so you can compile
anything written for linux servers natively without using a virtual machine.

CLOSEUP OF CODE BEING TYPED

CLOSEUP OF TERMINAL COMPILING CODE

VOID_0 So yeah, that's pretty neat I guess. I mean it's not that flashy or
anything, I'm really just using it as a fancy text editor. The build quality
of these things is pretty good. All my friends are doing the same thing on
cheaper linux computers, but I don't like those as much.

~~~
Void_
Awesome, Hollywood is waiting for you.

------
tambourine_man
Beautiful site, nice memories and all, but I find this a bit worrisome.

The Mac's 25th anniversary went by rather unremarkably under Steve's
management, if I remember correctly. He famously gave the Apple's museum to
Stanford as soon as he returned.

A company as old (for this industry) and successful as Apple must always look
relentlessly to the future in order not to fall too much in love with its own
accomplishments to prevent it from reinventing itself.

~~~
scotth
It's just marketing fluff. Don't worry about it.

~~~
tambourine_man
I'm not alone it seems:

[http://daringfireball.net/linked/2014/01/24/apple-
mac-30](http://daringfireball.net/linked/2014/01/24/apple-mac-30)

------
KaoruAoiShiho
Oh god the surgeon with the scalpel in one hand and the ipad in the other.
Time for glass methinks.

------
mynames
"Download QuickTime to view this video". No thanks.

~~~
anaran
All they are trying to say is they don't want new customers.

Either you are inside their walled garden, or out (the better place for me).

~~~
vacri
No quicktime here, video loaded first time, after that it won't load when I'm
on the timeline page clicking 'watch video'.

Where's my captive frontend dev to explain this to me when I need him?

------
kabdib
It's interesting (based on the poll "tell us about your first mac") that the
Programming category essentially disappears in the early 90s.

This roughly corresponds to the decline and near extinction of the Mac. Having
programmers leave your platform is a very, very bad thing.

~~~
huxley
Or you could read it as programmers being only subset of all people and
computers were finally becoming mainstream enough that the ratio began to
reflect that?

~~~
4ad
No, because the parent poster is right. Look into the history of Apple in the
'90s, how Jobs came back, NeXT etc.

~~~
huxley
I wrote extensively for a number of sites and magazines about NeXT
technologies in the mid to late 1990s, I can give you chapter and verse on the
history.

The number of developers increased in absolute terms just as they did when the
iPhone came out, but the ratio of developers to regular users didn't, because
the technologies mainstreamed and the sales to regular users were very high.

Back in the pre-acquisition NeXT days, the ratio of developers to users was
incredibly high because overall sales weren't that great.

------
shootinputin
How come people talk about 30 years of Mac but no one talks about 25+ years of
Windows or Linux for that matter.

I saw numerous blog posts of parroting this advertisement, even in my morning
daily commute news paper.

~~~
csmithuk
This is normal.

They are the poster boy for a corporation despite having screwed up incredibly
so many times over the years, nearly fallen off a cliff and treating their
customers like crap ( _" you're holding it wrong"_ for example) and still only
maintaining a minority market share on the desktop and handset market. Also
they have several system architectures and complete API rewrites over the
years that mean their client-base rewriting the entire universe every time
they move the goalposts.

For comparison:

MSDOS is 32 years old. Stuff still runs from day one.

Windows is actually 28 years old. Stuff still compiles from day one (windows'
original API isn't much different to today's windows). Stuff still runs from
circa 1995 on current machines.

Unix is 45 years old. Stuff still compiles and runs from circa 1974.

~~~
peterkelly
Windows is incredibly hampered by the desire to maintain backwards
compatibility. There's a _ton_ of ugly stuff that could have been jettisoned
by now if it wasn't for the need to support some program written in 1990 for
the windows 2.0 API.

I agree there are many benefits to backwards compatibility, and in some cases
it is warranted (though these days you can use virtual machines to achieve
much the same goals). Apple made a different choice, and their platform is all
the better for it. I _like_ that they deprecate things and don't keep us held
back by ancient technology.

~~~
ksk
Do you have any specific examples of how its "incredibly hampered"?

~~~
peterkelly
The most extreme I can think of was one reported by Raymond Chen on his "The
Old New Thing" blog which I can't find the specific link for, but is discussed
in an article by Joel Spolsky:

[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/APIWar.html](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/APIWar.html)

To quote:

"I first heard about this from one of the developers of the hit game SimCity,
who told me that there was a critical bug in his application: it used memory
right after freeing it, a major no-no that happened to work OK on DOS but
would not work under Windows where memory that is freed is likely to be
snatched up by another running application right away. The testers on the
Windows team were going through various popular applications, testing them to
make sure they worked OK, but SimCity kept crashing. They reported this to the
Windows developers, who disassembled SimCity, stepped through it in a
debugger, found the bug, and added special code that checked if SimCity was
running, and if it did, ran the memory allocator in a special mode in which
you could still use memory after freeing it."

~~~
ksk
You picked a particularly poor example. The application compatibility layer
does not incredibly hamper the OS whatsoever. First of all the ACL is only
active when known executables that have problems with the newer versions are
running. As an educated guess it would not take more than a millisecond to ID
the .exe. Secondly what the ACL does is fairly benign - what it amounts to in
simple terms is that it simply uses a different code path for a very narrow
set of functions. The cost associated with loading an 'extra library' is so
marginal that you would find it hard to measure.

~~~
valleyer
Plus if you don't think _every_ consumer OS does this to a certain extent,
you're uninformed.

------
tehwalrus
Please add [video] or something to indicate autoplay to the title - I just
blared out the music to my office! I normally put in headphones before
clicking on videos...

~~~
coldtea
Or you know, you could keep the volume down at all times.

Besides HN links, where one might indicate "autoplay" there are also popup
pages that play music and tons of other sources of unwanted audio.

~~~
tehwalrus
I do normally, but I forgot this one time. and I didn't expect it to make
noises, because it didn't say [video] and I have adblock et al.

I have seen it on some posts before.

------
machbio
The video captures the essence of what apples users intend to do, well
almost.. Apple speaks of stories of creativity and flexibility - also mentions
you never know "how users are gonna use this in the future".. So why the hell
does apple play this game of closed autocrat and keep the creativity out of
the hardware buffs who want to tamper with their macs.. I am happy with Linux
:)

------
zemanel
Back in August 2010, coughed 80% of my cash on a 15" MBP when i started to
freelance because a) had the cash at the moment b) wanted a reliable machine
and a motivation boost for the rough times ahead, which i eventually upgraded
to 8GB non-Apple memory and SSD disk (replacing Superdrive with the old HD).

It's Jan 2014, still my power horse and going rock solid, i'm quite happy.

------
hackmiester
Hey! Those floppy icons are from Mini vMac! This could be seen as Apple
condoning the emulation of their products and software...

[https://www.apple.com/v/30-years/a/images/1989/closeup.jpg](https://www.apple.com/v/30-years/a/images/1989/closeup.jpg)

~~~
DerekL
And that picture is “Road to Point Reyes”, created in 1983 by the Lucasfilm
division that eventually became Pixar.
[http://alvyray.com/Art/PtReyes.htm](http://alvyray.com/Art/PtReyes.htm)

------
meerita
I remember my first contact with a Mac: Power Macintosh 9600. I was so in love
with it that I used it until G4 Powermac was released. I hacked it so much
that reseting the machine and power on was lighting fast as well running many
apps. I loved all, then switched to a Powermac G4 Cube.

------
hnriot
I like the video a lot and am glad Apple continue to make these kinds of high
budget videos, but it started out with the claim that in '84 a computer with
pictures and not the size of a mainframe was something new, but I had been
using a zx81 for 3 years by then, drawing pictures, writing games and playing
"music" (albeit very CTFTPA)

I found this also annoying reading iWoz, it was as though there were no other
computers out there at the time, but the Tandy Trash80, the Pet and Sinclair's
computers were all doing very nicely when Woz was "inventing" the computer.

------
osetinsky
Jon Appleton was my professor at Dartmouth's Electro-acoustic Music Program.
He's a great composer, professor and person who cares about his students.

------
alagappanr
It is interesting to see that the gaming circle has decreased considerably in
size over the years from 1984 to 2013 and has almost disappeared now.

What could be probable reasons for the same?

I'm referring to the 'What they did with it" section in Your First Mac page
([https://www.apple.com/30-years/your-first-
mac/](https://www.apple.com/30-years/your-first-mac/)).

~~~
itafroma
> It is interesting to see that the gaming circle has decreased considerably
> in size over the years from 1984 to 2013 and has almost disappeared now.

>What could be probable reasons for the same?

The circles for each year are generated off of the results from the three-
question survey Apple is conducting on that page (click the "Tell us about
your first Mac" button below the lede). The questions are:

1\. Which Mac was yours? (which determines the year)

2\. Where were you? (which ostensibly determines which localized site your
responses will count towards)

3\. How did you use your Mac?

So the size of the gaming circle in a particular year is determined merely by
the number of people who filled out that survey, self-reported that they
bought their first Mac in that year, _and_ said they used that first Mac for
gaming.

------
Haul4ss
I like Mac. I'm typing this comment on a Mac. My first computer was an Apple
IIc, before there even was a Mac.

But sheesh, this ad is schmaltzy even for me!

------
jarjoura
This video seemed to celebrate the software that ran on the machines more than
the actual hardware itself. I get that they are trying to market the emotion
behind the experience but I almost feel as if the emotion they are conveying
is misplaced here.

The actual photos and stories following the video are MUCH better and I
enjoyed taking a trip down memory lane. :-)

------
danabramov
Weird. It's the first time I see an Apple use an actual webfont instead of
pictures—and it won't load for me.

~~~
adieulot
Same here. Some refreshs did the tricks though.

------
hadem
The video felt more like a demonstration of software that works on Macs rather
than 30 years of Mac hardware to me.

------
ja27
No Mac SE? No clip of the "1984" SuperBowl ad?

------
marban
If Apple would still build Macs with soul (i.e. anything before 2002) it
wouldn't need a campaign to tell how great they are.

~~~
vacri
The new Mac pro is something beautiful and unique.

~~~
marban
Too fast, beautiful and perfect to be called a true Mac ;)

------
runj__
2006 MacBook

It still sort of works but the plastic is all broken off. I should probably
throw it away, it was beautiful though.

~~~
username42
Older macs were more robust. I think this is one reason of the failure of
apple against microsoft: when you have a computer that enables you to do your
stuff without problems or failures, you do not need to replace it by a new
one. Microsoft has understood how to earn a lot more money by selling half
broken products that people want to replace by better ones. Maybe, this was
not intentional.

btw, this post is risky for my karma, but I am always suprised to see very old
mac still frequently used.

~~~
poolpool
Microsoft isn't responsible for terrible OEMs.

~~~
username42
You think so ?

------
stdgy
In case anyone is interested, here is the music in the background of the
video:

0:18 -- Air Review - H

1:10 -- Moderat - Bad Kingdom

1:56 -- Air Review - Young

------
joaomoreno
Chrome + Windows can't handle the fonts on the website after the video ends

~~~
bliker
But soon, the peril will be over
[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=25541](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=25541)

------
CGudapati
I am not asking all the names but who are those people behind the various
macs?

~~~
itafroma
> who are those people behind the various macs?

If you scroll past the video to the timeline, then click on any of the
sections, it'll expand and say who the person is and what they did.

~~~
CGudapati
I just right arrowed through the whole series of pictures. Thanks!

------
thomasfl
Apple has managed to link so many strong feelings to computers.

------
octotoad
Yeah, Apple, among many other companies, helped usher in a new era of personal
computing, but most of the use cases in this video can be achieved with a
generic Wintel setup.

~~~
jnazario
that's true now, but it wasn't at the time (1984).

apple didn't invent a lot of the technologies they're famous for - the mouse,
the windowed GUI, postscript, desktop publishing, etc. they did, however, make
it accessible. they took it from the research labs - PARC especially - and let
us mere mortals use it.

i recall in the late 80s going in to my dad's engineering offices in middle
school to type up papers and have them laser printed. that was revolutionary,
a truly transformative moment in computing. it took MS quite some time to come
to parity.

------
scosman
am I crazy, or is that a touchscreen MBP at 2:19?

------
dits59
Good Advertisement

